

Google Unveils Plan for New Corporate Campus - ahmadss
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/02/27/google-unveils-plan-for-new-corporate-campus

======
beamatronic
I'm not sure how they will make these stacked modular structures safe in an
earthquake, but I'm looking forward to what they come up with.

